# Do You Meditate? Quote of the week for Me...



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 20, 2004)

&quot;Meditation is to make knowledge clear and distinct. Divers Christians have thier heads full of raw, confused things, a company of broken ends, notions of small use to themselves or others, for want of due digestion in mediation.&quot;
(Nathanael Ranew, [i:7829e6d847]Solutide Improved by Divine Meditation[/i:7829e6d847], 1602-1678, Page 67)

So true.

[Edited on 2-20-2004 by webmaster]


----------



## pastorway (Feb 20, 2004)

I have been meditating on Matthew 5:6 this week. &quot;Blessed are those who hunger and thirst after righteousness, for they shall be satisified.&quot;

The key focus for my meditation has been to spend time examining what it means to be satisifed.

If I hunger and thirst after being right with God, I will be satisfied. It is walking with God that should satisfy me. Am I satisfied with Christ? Is He my all in all? He is my Shepherd, so if I think I am left wanting, then I am not finding my satisfaction in Him!

Phillip


----------



## Gregg (Feb 20, 2004)

> [i:7974a38b2a]Originally posted by webmaster[/i:7974a38b2a]
> Divers Christians have thier heads full of raw, confused things, a company of broken ends, notions of small use to themselves or others, for want of due digestion in mediation.&quot;
> 
> Reply...
> ...


----------



## robot (Mar 16, 2004)

I read Psalms (or Proverbs) and some of the Gospels every morning before school; if something jumps out at me, I meditate on it for the rest of the day. What stuck out for me today was God's justice, might, protection and wrath in one of the Psalms.


----------

